# Backpacks sure are fun!



## CadencesMom (May 8, 2013)

Cadence, my healthy and just a few days short of a year old, puppy loves her new backpack! She's looking forward to going camping and hiking with it.











Do you guys have backpacks for your furry ones? Do they enjoy them?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes we have one for Richter. He can't go for a walk unless he has his backpack on so I can keep him under control off leash. Well I should say so I don't have to keep calling him back all the time because it slows him down.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I just bought a new one for my boy. It can hold two 1 liter water bottles, his poop bags, leash, water bowl, my wallet  pretty much whatever we need. He acts like it's not on him tho, gotta get him more aware when he's wearing it, he bangs into the walls all the time, LOL!


----------



## CadencesMom (May 8, 2013)

Herzo:

For sure! It seems to slow Cadence down/wear her out too! It's very helpful.


Feliz:

I love the blue color! It's so handy. I bought it for my girls birthday here soon. But it seems more like it's a gift for me! LOL.

Tell me about the awareness! Bahahah. Cadence does it too! She knocks into fences and things. So I'm hesitant about putting my camera and phone in there! Hahaha.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

nice! I don't use a backpack on my boy because of his nylon allergy, he has a leather one but the pockets are tiny and it makes him hot so I just don't use it


----------



## Sweet Polar (May 13, 2013)

We have a Dane do this would be very useful. Where did you get yours?
Thanks


----------



## CadencesMom (May 8, 2013)

Sweet Polar said:


> We have a Dane do this would be very useful. Where did you get yours?
> Thanks


I actually purchased mine from Amazon. I looked up the sizing chart and found the one that fit her best.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet Polar said:


> We have a Dane do this would be very useful. Where did you get yours?
> Thanks


I got mine from the pet supply store I used to work at. It's a lot bigger than his first one, I had to upgrade, and the pack is removable so it makes it kind of nice when on a long trip, I removed it every time we made a stop, which Felix seemed to appreciate.


----------



## Sweet Polar (May 13, 2013)

Thank you! I will have to check into getting Thor one. We need something to help wear him out


----------

